# What are parallels used for.?



## pipehack (Oct 18, 2013)

I was at my local flea market a few weeks ago and picked up a digital depth micrometer. The guy that sold it to me gave me a set of parallels. It's missing a couple but I think they're U.S. made due to the age and they were engraved with the original owners name. What are they used for? I only paid $11.00 for the micrometer. I know they're import (Asimeto brand), but I still think it was a good deal. Especially with free stuff. That's always good, great, excellent, AWESOME!


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 18, 2013)

I use them to elevate workpieces in my vice on the milling machine. If you start out level, it's nice to stay level all the way through. Also for through drilling so you don't bottom out a bit in my vice, but care is required there.....


----------



## Walt (Oct 18, 2013)

pipehack said:


> I was at my local flea market a few weeks ago and picked up a digital depth micrometer. The guy that sold it to me gave me a set of parallels. It's missing a couple but I think they're U.S. made due to the age and they were engraved with the original owners name. What are they used for? I only paid $11.00 for the micrometer. I know they're import (Asimeto brand), but I still think it was a good deal. Especially with free stuff. That's always good, great, excellent, AWESOME!



Parallels are used to raise a work piece in the jaws of a vise so you can mill the sides or top without cutting into the vise.

Walt


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Oct 22, 2013)

Go to about minute 5....

[video=youtube;KLqnNtkZwuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLqnNtkZwuI[/video]

I have learned so much from TC!!!!!


----------

